# Machete - Don't fuck with this Mexican



## Hadrian (May 5, 2010)

First trailer from the actual film.




Its not the only film being made from the Grindhouse fake trailers, seems like most will make it into proper films such as "Thanksgiving", "Don't" may but after Machete there will be "Hobo With a Shotgun".



Not from the proper film as its only just started shooting with none other than Rutger Hauer playing the lead.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 5, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-

I would see that.

EDIT: In regards to the Machete one. The Hobo with a Shotgun one wasn't as good IMO.


----------



## Hadrian (May 5, 2010)

Well obviously being too busy with looking at my own reflection I took a while posting, plus I wrote more.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Holy shit yes!  Machete was the fake trailer I most wished would be turned into a film.  Had that old menacing slasher feel to the trailer.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

Been waiting for Machete for a long time......I really couldn't believe trailer could be any better, and this official one really......damn......kicks ass..

Can't wait for it..


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2010)

The Machete trailer looks awesome and the cast is amazing. I'll absolutely watch/buy it when it's out.

'Werewolf Women of the SS' was another one of those fake trailers I'd really like to be turned into a whole movie. But then again, I also liked the Ilsa movies (the third was a bit crap, though).


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> The Machete trailer looks awesome and the cast is amazing. I'll absolutely watch/buy it when it's out.
> 
> 'Werewolf Women of the SS' was another one of those fake trailers I'd really like to be turned into a whole movie. But then again, I also liked the Ilsa movies (the third was a bit crap, though).



lol If you hadn't have mentioned Ilsa I would've recommended it!  I didn't mind Tigress of Siberia, but it definitely lacked the nasty that the first two had.  Have you ever watched Love Camp 7, SS Experiment Camp or Gestapos Last Orgy?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2010)

I was reading about this yesterday after a discussion with a friend, did not see a trailer existed. It was a good trailer but I thought the original grindhouse was better timed, still probably going to result in a cinema trip though.

Also is it me or has Mr Segal lost some weight (I admit it I saw most of his recent straight to DVD films)- I think I actually saw him move a bit?


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tigress of Siberia was more soft-porn than the others imo. The first one was the best though.

As for SS Experiment Camp:


Spoiler










The dvd has a shoddy quality (the cover/case is great though) but it was the only DVD available when I heard about it in 2003. I paid 57 EUR or so, just to watch it in Italian with optional Japanese subtitles and after 'heavily' convincing the owner of a small DVD store to import it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The other ones I haven't watched yet, but I'll give them a shot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2010)

Nice!  Well impressed by that cover! That's proper dedication as well!  There's only a handful of films I've ever watched without being able to understand them, not bought any though.  Gestapos Last Orgy is pretty good, the others more along the lines of Tigress of Siberia.  Still worth watching for the laugh though, specially Love Camp 7!


----------



## Yumi (May 5, 2010)

I thought they weren't going to make such film. Awesome!


----------



## 67birdman (May 6, 2010)

LOL, this reminds me of Crank: High Voltage


----------



## dinofan01 (May 6, 2010)

< my reactions to this amazing trailer.

My veins are gushing with Mexican pride right now!  Machete has always been bad ass even in crappy spy kids (okay not actually crappy).  Finally his own bad ass movie!! Jessica Alba? SHIIIIII--- She isn't one to embellish her Mexican pride so I was kinda shocked to see her in this. Anyways cant wait!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I was reading about this yesterday after a discussion with a friend, did not see a trailer existed. It was a good trailer but I thought the original grindhouse was better timed, still probably going to result in a cinema trip though.
> 
> Also is it me or has Mr Segal lost some weight (I admit it I saw most of his recent straight to DVD films)- I think I actually saw him move a bit?
> 
> ...



The only thing that made me go "Uhm, no" during the whole trailer was seeing Lindsey Lohan appear.  Hopefully she'll be some drugged out tart in the film who gets killed early on.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I was reading about
> The only thing that made me go "Uhm, no" during the whole trailer was seeing Lindsey Lohan appear.  Hopefully she'll be some drugged out tart in the film who gets killed early on.


That alot Dave! I almost forgot about that part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously that was the same with me. At first I saw Alba for a sec and thought "sweet! Sexy ass Alba" but then it said Lohan and I was like "aww shit, did I just mix up lohan with alba?" Luckily Alba is in it and hopefully Lohan dies quick.


----------



## raulpica (May 6, 2010)

FREAKING. AWESOME.

I can't wait for it


----------



## ether2802 (May 6, 2010)

Ohh my god none of the "mexican caracters" is really mexican, but they sure have a spanish last name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lindsay lohan is part of the bad team so everyone is going to hate her......so it is actually worst than dyin' soon on a movie LOL, and what about that ending of the Alba's speach: ".....we didn't crossed the border....the border crossed us..!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh my gosh second almost-peeing-long-lasting-laugh of the day, thanks GBATempers...!!


----------



## Hadrian (May 6, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> LOL, this reminds me of Crank: High Voltage


GET OUT!

Fucking awful series that is.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> 67birdman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to hear that I'm not the only one who didn't like it.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny story: My dad rented the first one (Crank) on family movie night and decided to watch it with everyone. Thing is: they're Christians. Hilary ensued!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Funny story: My dad rented the first one (Crank) on family movie night and decided to watch it with everyone. Thing is: they're Christians. Hilary ensued!


That's indeed a funny story.


----------



## devilworld (May 11, 2010)

@TrolleyDave + Takeshi

have you seen men behind the sun ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 12, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> @TrolleyDave + Takeshi
> 
> have you seen men behind the sun ?



I've seen both of them!  I actually really liked it.  It wasn't like alot of the films at the time, it was an attempt to make a serious statement.  The effects were a bit crap but had a great story.  I wouldn't really have considered it a horror except for all the gore.  Had some pretty twisted stuff in it.  Have you ever read about the actual events?


----------

